#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 日本 CAPCOM 公司魔物獵人 Frontier Online 7.0 版宣傳網站

## 無名龍

如題~~~
台灣宣傳網指出爐~~~
http://mhf.gameflier.com/  <---魔物獵人在這裡~~~
要看畫面的請點網址裡的小畫面
http://www.mh-frontier.jp/preview/season7/ <--(日本最新更新7.0版!釋出超大魔物：大巖竜「ラヴィエンテ」介紹及新討伐任務內容供玩家一覽。）意喜歡獸的朋友也來看看吧!!!

(話說我玩這個比較喜歡捕捉!除非是紅色任務才會殺掉!
有興趣跟我被龍虐待的!可以找我喔)(被眾毆) 

PS:此遊戲建議用PSP或是手把完會比較順手!!!
已確定PSP可以當手把!!!(磨菇頭又要被虐待啦!!!)

----------


## 闇影龍

剛剛看了一下預告片......

上面寫6/26上檔耶@@!!!!!!

(狩魂燃燒中!!!!!!)

----------


## 無名龍

> 剛剛看了一下預告片......
> 
> 上面寫6/26上檔耶@@!!!!!!
> 
> (狩魂燃燒中!!!!!!)


ㄎㄎㄎ
我也是期望是6/26號!
不過那個是拿日本過來做宣傳的!!!
沒有改道!!!如果是6/26號有封測到時候在一起玩吧!!!
話說...1.0版可以卡麒麟!!!就跟PSP的MH2一樣的方法!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFdSYWLltcs&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforum%2Egamer%2Ecom%2Etw%2FC%2Ephp%3Fbsn%3D05786%26snA%3D88938%26tnum%3D5&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

----------


## 鴻虎

期望是6/26就能封測啦
不過應該沒那麼快弄好  
還是希望弄好在發出  不然到時候又出現BUG就.....
卡魔物阿.....我也只用地形差卡過夫魯而已  其他的魔物    我都靠自己解決
不過也才玩了120多個小時而已的PS2單機   希望能到線上找同好一起狩獵阿~~(被拖走

----------


## 闇影龍

倒數十天摟~~~~!!!!

雖然某龍對上面所說的不過應該沒那麼快弄好蠻感到憂心的.....

(弩槍渾然燒Ing)

迷:真的開始玩有人要收留這隻小弩槍手麼......

PS:6/26我還在軍中耶....有人可以幫搶帳號嗎>口<

----------


## 無名龍

跟大家說一下
6/26的話是在新增遊戲資料給他家看
巴哈大大們說是會在7~9月!夏季才會給精英們VIP測試!至於CB1應該會在10~12月!
因為翻譯問題!而會造成延後!很多日文直接翻譯的話會怪怪的!所以嚕!還是要等阿(淚奔)!!! :jcdragon-QQ: 
那時我就在國軍online了ˊˋ :jcdragon-lines: 
我PSP也才玩200多個小時!技術!要看怪來決定!不過大部分用太刀居多!!!
有幾隻怪我會用重五力武器!如:霸龍我就用大劍!麒麟用槌!迅龍用長槍!等等...
很多武器要練的!目前在練用輕孥打凱龍(邁向更高境界中) :jcdragon-crazy: 
我不是新米!也不是神手!所以嚕!有機會在一起磨練技術吧^^~ :jcdragon-cool: 
在放上很HI的音樂影片跟有特色的怪物(飛龍.古龍.黑龍!等等)給有興趣得人看看
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWwP...eature=related[/youtube]
完整版介紹?(歌很HI啦^^~)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rx10...layer_embedded[youtube][/youtube] 

這個網站是巴哈!!!
http://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?page...nA=40&subbsn=0
請登錄巴哈!就可以觀看!很多很有趣.搞笑跟高超的技術
有些有搞笑成份!不宜再吃飯時間觀看(會噴飯的)

http://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?bsn=...um=37&subbsn=8
這個網站可以讓大家了解生態! 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dETsP-esh4o&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgnn%2Egamer%2Ecom%2Etw%2F2%2F37582%2Ehtml&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
阿貓阿豬一起玩MH?!日本廣告也打太大了吧@@! 

看到魔物不要太HI喔~!
不然會看到大家的眼神都是如下~~~!

----------


## 鴻虎

耶~  新米獵人快要開了  
不知道會有啥東西公佈出來  
如果能越快把MHFO弄好的話  這應該對玩家是個很大的福利吧
近期都在做實驗  想轉移注意力阿....(被拖走

----------


## 無名龍

去官網看到新資訊!!! 
7月9號!!!可以去搶CCB封測帳號!!! 
可以沿用道CB!還有! 
OB會拿到CCB風測紀念武器喔!!! 
大家快去搶吧!!!! 



目前我申請到了一個CB帳號了!!!
CB帳號可以沿用到OB!!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3P-k5f65D0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
日服6.0版新增響狼夫婦!!!

----------


## 無名龍

http://mhfo.zone.gamebase.com.tw/zon...545/1#87657545  <--日版的7.0的介紹！！！  :jcdragon-crazy:  
0.0一隻怪9團人在打（1團＝4人在x9＠＠！）  :jcdragon-want:  
哇～～還要等到明年大概5～6月才能玩到吧- -｜｜  :jcdragon-cry:  
台版好像要一次大跳板！從3.0跳到5.0＠＠！所以等久一點會值得的！！！  :jcdragon-drool:  
希望狼之樂園裡面有獵人（想玩的）可以找我唷︿︿～！所說我是半老米！
正在練統槍跟大搥～！（用psp）話說...網路版統槍（龍擊槍）2分鐘後就可在發射  :jcdragon-idle:  -.-比psp版快很多阿（大吼）  :jcdragon-ahh:  ！！！！psp版要等5分鐘ˊˋ整個就遜掉了！！！  :jcdragon-lines:  
還有- -｜｜｜不幸的消息！7.0版雙刀+強走不能發動鬼人話！整個就是冏阿～～～！  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 無名龍

台版7/2號要更新嚕!!!
敘述在這裡http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=340454#340454

----------

